# طلب مساعدة عن السمكرة .



## احمدعباس79 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

ساعدوني في بحث عن السمكرة وأدواتها وكل ما يتعلق بها
:11:رجاءا رجاءا رجاءا :11: 
مستعجل جدا​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط التالي فيه ما يلبي طموحك .

اضغط هنا 

وننتظر منك جواب .

والله الموفق.:20: 

البغدادي


----------



## عاطف عياد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخوة الاحباب برجاء من لدية معلومات عن السمكرة نحن فى انتظارة 
شكرا لكم 
عاطف عياد


----------



## احمدعباس79 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hunter black (2 يناير 2008)

شوف يا مان السمكره تعتمد اعتماد كلي علي عملية الافراد 
بمعني انك بتفرد الشغله عالورق وبعد كده بتبدا تشتغل وهي في الغالب الشغل كله بيعتمد عالبرشمه 
بص لو عايز اي حاجه في اي ورشه كلمني عالميل 
eng_hunter86***********


----------



## سلوان محمود (12 مارس 2010)

بحاجه الى موضوع عن السمكره المستويه أذا كان متوفر أكون شاكراَ لكم


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## تيسير خالد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اريد تقرير عن السمكره


----------



## تيسير خالد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوي prince اريد تقرير عن السمكره وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hawler_rawand (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------

